# Sitka Flash 32 Pack



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bought this last year for the wife. She used it on one elk hunt but its really to big for her. Never hauled any meat.
Great pack for day hunts or an overnighter.
$220 and I'm located in Weber county.


----------

